# How to kill the game taste of bear meat?



## wildhorse

Whats the best way to fix bear meat? Lots of onions,garlic,milk soaks or boiling in soda water? :shrug:


----------



## Haggis

Not meaning to be in any way argumentative, but why is it obligatory to kill the wild/gamey taste in anything? I mean, is it necessary that pork to taste like beef for it to be palatable? Or, for goose to taste like chicken?

I try to enjoy everything for what it is and celebrate the difference; I take pleasure in the tastes and smells of my domesticated meats, but I take equal pleasure in the tastes and smells of wild meats as well, and I want wild meats to taste like wild meats.

Perhaps it is a thing that must be learned to be enjoyed?


----------



## wildhorse

Haggis I appreciate your point of view how ever I have a very picky husband and alot of bear meat. Im the country kid he is the city slicker he cant even be around when I clean deer.


----------



## Haggis

:baby04: 

Now that's funny! You need to tough that man up a bit. I took Herself for a canoe trip 35 years back, when she wouldn't eat a fish, and most especially one that wasn't bought and prepared in a store, and by the time we got back she was feasting on raw clams, cattails, and fried frog legs. 

Perhaps it is a thing that must be learned?

I guess I should butt out now as I know nothing of getting the wild out of wild meat.


----------



## Bret

I don't want to kill this thread so at the appropriate time, would someone describe or compare bear meat? I would like to try it sometime.


----------



## wilderness1989

I was given alot of ground bear meat a spell ago. I tried it barbecued (fried with BBQ sauce, garlic,and onion added, Cattleman's Sauce) and it was so good that I did not try it any other way. GOOD STUFF.


----------



## seedspreader

I know a fellow who would cook up carp and the way he cleaned up the taste was he cooked it up with sausage in sausage grease. It was pretty good.


----------



## Paquebot

Bret said:


> I don't want to kill this thread so at the appropriate time, would someone describe or compare bear meat? I would like to try it sometime.


To me, bear resembles pork. Not "ham" pork or "bacon" pork but roast pork. Darned good stuff but haven't had any for about 15 years. 

Martin


----------



## Bret

Paquebot said:


> To me, bear resembles pork. Not "ham" pork or "bacon" pork but roast pork. Darned good stuff but haven't had any for about 15 years.
> 
> Martin


Thank you.


----------



## fishhead

You can remove some of the gamey flavor by soaking the meat in several changes of cold water. Adding a bit of salt or baking soda helps pull the blood out of the meat too.


----------



## bgak47

Bear meat...the few times I've eaten it, seems like pork,with a texture more like beef. Wild game tastes wild & that's why I Like it. As for cooking wild game... I'm fond of stews or My smoker. Marinade for any meat is important. It tenderizes & it makes the meat taste like you like it.


----------



## mink

trim all the fat off and fry or roast like beef or deer ....bear is some fine eating, has a different texture to the meat than deer or beef.....mink


----------



## arcticow

If all else fails try mixing w/pork or larding it w/bacon.


----------



## Zebraman

Hey Wildhorse;The only time I have eaten bear meat was at a wedding reception in Eaglenest,NM.It was pit-roasted,slowly,Luau style.It was shreaded and had No gamey taste.It was black bear.-


----------



## tn_junk

Only time I ever had it was marinated in a mixture of 1/2 soy sauce and 1/2 italian dressing. Then grilled real slow on a spit. Was darned good stuff.

galump


----------



## farmergirl

We had the same problem with wild hog meat and were able to get rid of the gamey taste by soaking the meat in vinegar water for a couple hours and then in plain water for awhile longer. We experimented with some unsoaked and it smelled and tasted like a stinky boar hog! Yech. The soaked stuff still was obviously wild game, but it was much, much milder in character.


----------



## mtman

listen if it is tuff soak it in brine you can allso push a pointed knife in the meat push 1 half clove of garlic in each hole you make every 2 inches will cover a gamy taste on any wild game


----------



## tinknal

You could corn it, as in corned beef.


----------



## mpillow

I'll eat, clean, cook and butcher most anything.....but I cannot stomach bear meat...its just gross...I'd rather pick bugs out of my soup....

Get a pig or two and feed bear meat(cooked) to them and have some real GOOD ham. Thats exactly what I plan to do with the bear thats eating all the blueberries in Lexington. :lookout:


----------



## brownegg

We actually love bear meat.
It is best made into roasts with onions, adding kitchen bouquet into the water added to the roast is delicious, you can find it the spice section.
Trimmings are best made into sausage, because it is in the pork family it reminds me of dark pork.
Here in the badger state, you need to send a specific tooth into the DNR for aging. The last one I harvested was 12.5 years old. While the roasts were great, even the back straps were a little tough.
It takes around 7 years to get a harvest tag through the prefrance system our state has.


----------



## Guest

farmergirl said:


> We had the same problem with wild hog meat and were able to get rid of the gamey taste by soaking the meat in vinegar water for a couple hours and then in plain water for awhile longer. We experimented with some unsoaked and it smelled and tasted like a stinky boar hog! Yech. The soaked stuff still was obviously wild game, but it was much, much milder in character.


 Wild hog is pretty rank. LOTS of strong BBQ sauce helps.

ETA: it also makes fair to middlin' chili with plenty of hot peppers to diguise the taste.


----------

